# Turkish doneks



## ErcaN_S

BODY SHAPE AND BIOLOGY
They are midium size anyway can be considered pretty tall pigeon race. They have 14 (pinna) feather tail which are can be considered longer and wider than normal. Most of them have tail a little bit slope of both side like roof (up-side-down “V”). Their wing laying onto tail and pointy end of tail also wing openness more than most of other race ( distance between two wing ).They have long beak. They have short legs because of this their standing almost parallel to the ground. Turkish doneks don’t have trotter and cap. There are some kind of doneks have trotter who are crossbred with Macedonian doneks. They are appearing each colour pied and flat but common colour is white head, white pinion and white head, white pinion and white tail. Other side of bodies usually black and than blue ( black stripe ) or mealy. Least common is red (recessive) pied. Pigeon is white head and white long wing pinna who named Baska in region of Izmir, also who have white tail named Galaca. They named according to colour; black galaca, black baska, blue galaca etc. Recessive red pigeon either flat colour or pied colour named cakal. They have mostly black eye except bestial colour eye, it is possible to run into any colour	. Sexual maturity bound up with feeding but its a little later than others race. At the same time they are more sensitive 
against disease like trichomonad and paramizovirus. They look after their nestling worse compared than homers and dewlaps. Usually there have been a significant difference in development between nestling.


BREEDING REGION IN TURKEY
Main breeding region is west of Turkey. Here are not very common in but almost some of town breeding only doneks. Most of breeder from Izmir. After Izmir we can add Bursa and Denizli. Especially there have been breed another race in Izmir Bergama and Bursa but there have been breeded only doneks in Denizli. Pigeon have breeded by migrants in Izmir and Bursa. Also doneks have been breeded side of Aegean town example Ayvalık and town of Thracian where are Malkara and Kesan. There have been many kind of race in Istanbul but you can find least breeder than.


FLIGHT
They can fly very fast to height. When you show them to bird on ground they gather their wing and directly dive and than during this diving once or more the tail wing axis propeller-shaped rotary. Rehabilitated goal in this race, spin to high-speed at long distance. There is a difference position of wing from bird to bird during spin. Some of them fix their wing onto body during spin, most of them keep the wing quarter open. Others, stretch their wings as wide as possible during spin. Looking from the side view each spin is easily visible and clear, unlike rollers, when one turn stops and the other starts, even in the fastest birds is obvious.The best dives happen in 45 degrees to Earth and any variation from this will effect the quality of dive negatively.


TRAINING
This bird behave timid at loft but to control so easy. If there are some bird front of the loft they don’t fly. Besides, you can drive some of group birds to unknown place by stick. As long as there is no any intervention from without namely if there is no anything to timid them extremely they don’t fly. But it dosn’t mean they are bad flyer for this characteristic of them. Doneks nestling can learn to fly than others race. A nestling even not fly ever who can fly behind flying birds. Because of this characteristic, there is an important point for young birds during first fly. They can fly higher even first flying while follow other birds but mostly, they don’t go down faster when have shown them a bird on the ground. Also they so much move away and disappear because of they don’t know environmental. If there are another birds flying or wild pigeon and turtledove can be causing get confuse of nestling. In this instance avoid to landed flied birds as timid round nestling and if possible much more birds have flown. As we can understand, first flying of nestling we have to fetter them to fly higher and far. To this end, we can train them another race who are not fly long time and not fly higher. But even this method not enough if there are another birds who can break down their concentration.	It is another way to keep nestling safe not to fly early. If first fly of nestling after 8-10 weeks of age their direction ability should improve and they can know enviroment even on the ground so it is difficult to disappear. But it is negative effect some kind of race if fly them old age (tumble etc). In fact 8-10 weeks age’s nestling difficult to flying according to 5-10 weeks age’s. If you keep fit to doneks it is not create any problem even fly them older age. Adolescent doneks namely even 20-22 weeks pigeon could first fly possible. Also it is not affect their dive and rolls ability. Just we should be carefull their feeding because they shoud get fat. We keep limited of their food like others flying birds. Fat is negative effect their diving and rolling quality. We recommend, divide their meal like 1/3 in the morning and 2/3 at afternoon.You can feed them to wheat. Also we should feed them brood food. After pigeon addict to loft and finish to recognition of enviroment you can pass train to diving and rolling. Birds have to flown experienced pigeon. When pigeon arrive enough altitude both of birds have to be 45 degree to the loft and wind is behind them, first you have to attract their attention with any signal ( whistle, whistling, waving flag, waving hand etc. ). This signal give a message to bird “ get ready for diving “ . After that you have to show young pigeon to an experienced bird immediately and then provide to dive experienced bird. Soon, unexperienced pigeon will follow up them. If you flown more than two pigeon in the same time althought they are group flying bird anyway it is difficult to provide them to take good position. But they will give a reaction to the bird who is on the land it will cause bad diving and rolls. Some of breeder allow to fly one bird in the time. This methode give an advantage to control of pigeon. But disadvantage is a bird can not reach enough altitude. We have to provide to see them landing place/birds showing place during traning. Because, diving and rolling quality affect to this situation an important degree. During doneks flying we have to take good position to watch them and they have to see us easly. If we stay invisible place and after if we show up ourself it is gainless to expect to take position of birds. So, that is mean for birds, this is take a position message and birds start to wait for diving as soon as or dive. Because of this, we have to stay visible place and give a signal “ get ready for diving “.


Dr. Türker Savaş
Translation Çiğdem Çelikcan


----------



## LUCKYT

Hello, ErcaN S I think Donek flying would be challenging, and fun. 
I like the Turkish Pigeon flyers. I have checked out many Web sites and U-tube videos, and your birds always look amazing and your lofts well kept.
When, and if i retire, i plan to have a loft for Doneks, as well as all my other favorite breeds. Dave


----------



## ErcaN_S

Whenever you want, you can visit to Turkey. We would please to host you in Turkey. We can show you many loft and also you should have an opportunity to watch many doneks here. I am sure you will have enjoyment time. There are many organization about doneks loft visiting, we have a wonderful and funny time. Also I would like to note that, we are fussily save doneks race in Turkey because of this their performance is maximum level


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## LUCKYT

Thank you! Dave


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## Lovebirds

Very pretty birds. I love the black and white.


----------



## TAWhatley

Very handsome birds! Thank you for the new photos! 

Terry


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## guvensancak

Dear All ;

At first , I d like to introduce myself that, i am the one of curious Donek breeder which lives in Istambul-Turkey and i am not sure that the words are enough to explain what s the speaciallity to this bird kind.

Donek is a beautiful pigeon by it's costum and the most important is It's rolling ability. It's really taking your mind when you see a real performance.

You even can not compare it with an American Roller or a Birmingham Roller.They are totally different skill pigeons.

Ercan is my close friend also.He tryed to explain that, we are ready to introduce Donek to all over world and we will be happy to see you or your friends in Turkey.

Best Regards

*Guven SANCAK*
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## LUCKYT

Yes! i will have Doneks some day. If you keep writing and posting Pictures it might be this summer! You should be proud, beautiful birds,and well cared for. 
I feel, pigeon keeping, is one of the FEW Universal pastimes! Dave


----------



## ErcaN_S

LUCKYT said:


> Yes! i will have Doneks some day. I you keep writing and posting Pictures it might be this summer! You should be proud, beautiful birds,and well cared for.
> I feel, pigeon keeping, is one of the FEW Universal pastimes! Dave


I hope you will have wonderful one. I look forward to seeing your pigeons picture.


----------



## mattyb

Doneks are a beautiful bird. I am from australia and i fly macedonian and turkish birds.
One major difference we have here at the moment is the 'old school' and the 'new school' turkish doneks. The old school have a sweat gland and spin open winged however the new school do not have this sweat gland and dive with a closed wing..


----------



## guvensancak

LUCKYT said:


> Yes! i will have Doneks some day. If you keep writing and posting Pictures it might be this summer! You should be proud, beautiful birds,and well cared for.
> I feel, pigeon keeping, is one of the FEW Universal pastimes! Dave


Hello ;

Better you should try to see a real DONEK performance on real. Then, I am sure you ll start as soon as possible.

We would like to entertain you in Turkey or some other country which you can find a Turkish Donek Breeder.

Regards

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## guvensancak

mattyb said:


> Doneks are a beautiful bird. I am from australia and i fly macedonian and turkish birds.
> One major difference we have here at the moment is the 'old school' and the 'new school' turkish doneks. The old school have a sweat gland and spin open winged however the new school do not have this sweat gland and dive with a closed wing..


Hello ;

Do you have photos of your turkish Doneks ? We d like to see them. And can you try top explain about their rolling distance and some more about rolling styles. Speacially about wings position and flat's size...

*We have close friends Mr Engin Salim Gürkan & Tayfur Ugrasbul which they lives on Melburne . Do you know them ? 

Regards

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## M.Mahir

Dear All,

You can check all informations about doneks and original familys live in Turkey from official Turkish Roller Pigeon Committe webpage and use its forum page to ask all questions about breeding donek, dolapci and kelebek to Turkish breeders. 

http://www.donucuirklar.com/forum/index.php?board=56.0

Best Regards,

Mahir


----------



## tasos296

Hello erkan prety dounekia.
My name is tasos i live in usa.You can view my doneks 
on you-tube under parlamingos


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S

Performance photos


----------



## gogo10131

very nice birds. I like their flying style


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## Parlor Fan

Beautiful Doneks and very nice loft !!!


----------



## ErcaN_S

I many thanks all of you individually to admire our pigeon. I will be appreciate to meet you if you visit Turkey one day and I glad to put up you & fly my pigeon together. You willl have a chance to see such rare pigeons performance in that place


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## Parlor Fan

Thanks for the great pics,again !!
I have 3 pairs I am breeding from this year.I flew 3 last year from my portable and really enjoyed it.Can't wait to get more in the air this year !!!


----------



## Sunne

Very nice pigeons and loft !


----------



## M.Mahir

perfect pigeons and lofts


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aussie highflyer

So the Doneks can have white eyes as well as the Bull (black) eye. My brother and I lived in Western Australia. Coming from Sri lanka we longed for some Sri Lankan Highflyers which I am sure are not available in Australia. We were sold some birds and were told that they were Sri Lankan Highflyers but turned out, I am quite sure, to be Doneks.

These magnificent birds flew till almost unseen by the unaided eye and would do the odd tumble. They would come down in an unusual way from height and their landing was just amazing. They would just hover and lower themselves gently to the loft, totally opposite to the Dewlap's 'crash landing'
These magnificent Highflyers stretched out their wings controlled their descent and opened tails wide.......just a wonder to behold. Since moving to South of Sydney I am now in the position to have pigeons again and with it being doubtful of getting Sri Lankan Highflyers I will be chsing up Doneks. Thanks for the pics. 'OUR' birds were black and white and red and white.


----------



## Akurukbreeder63

mattyb said:


> Doneks are a beautiful bird. I am from australia and i fly macedonian and turkish birds.
> One major difference we have here at the moment is the 'old school' and the 'new school' turkish doneks. The old school have a sweat gland and spin open winged however the new school do not have this sweat gland and dive with a closed wing..


Hi Matty
I like and want to breed Sheshkes A and ALs but want the wide divers"old school"pigeons as had them 45 years ago...Chills are also "old school" flyers?
Cheers,Jay


----------



## hamlet

ErcaN_S said:


>


hello. do u know the root of the word donek? i think i do. thanks.


----------

